# RAZER NAGA, Profile wont return to default!



## ryssen88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, i got my razer naga epic today and i'm having trouble making it go back to the default profile which in my case is just using your computer, go in a folder and so on, :sigh:

That's what i want it to be default but it can only assign .exe x( x(


For all us who arn't hardcore gamers and choose this mouse
to use it with normal computer software are probably 
having a hard time with this,


Anyone know the solution to this i would be sooo greateful!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the Razer software.


----------



## trusselo (Sep 5, 2013)

actually to get the profile to go back to default, link the default profile to C:/Windows/explorer.exe

every time you click your desktop, or file window it switches back to default..

sorry it took 2 years to find someone willing to help.


----------

